# Painted Chichlids :(



## Clauzilla

I had the day off today so I thought I would go do some shopping, well next store there is a major chain Pestore and I went in just to look around. What I saw when I got to the fish section almost made me cry. They had Parrot fish? not sure exactly but they had been painted by injection ( I found that online) and they were selling them as Lipstick fish ( Their lips were painted red and they had eyeliner painted on them and other markings on their bodies, they had some that had rainbows painted on them and in the other tank where I Love You fish with I, a painted heart and You painted on their side, it was so sad, the fish didn't look happy and many people were saying things about this., they also had tanks of jellbean and red fish and also some other fish that had been painted. They were not cheap either the lipsticks and I love you fish were like 29 and 39 each, I had to leave so I would not go off on someone as this is just cruel, is there any way to stop this type of thing? I live in a big city and someone will buy these fish because they are cute and odd and buying them to rescue them is not the thing to do as she will just order more.

Claudette


----------



## Gourami Swami

This has been going on for a while in many places. Ask the pet store not to carry them anymore, and fr more info there is www.deathbydying.com

with some horribly statistics. 80% of the fish that go through the process die immediately, and the others usually die within 6 months.


----------



## SvenRhapsody

Just my opinion and I know it's not shared by most in the hobby, but...they're just fish. The huge majority of fish that are bought for aquariums are killed by owners within a short time anyway. They exist (and the hobby largely exists) soley for our aesthetic pleasure. Some people find painted fish aesthetically pleasing. I am more concerned for the customers who aren't told that this weakens the fish, and thus is something of a cheat w/ regards to their investment than I am that the fish are sick or dying...

I catch fish w/ metal hooks for fun...using other fish with metal hooks through their backs. I don't get worked up over a little tatooing.

Just me,
Sven


----------



## Zoe

deathbydying.com doesnt seem to work for me?


----------



## Puffer Pita

SvenRhapsody said:


> Just my opinion and I know it's not shared by most in the hobby, but...they're just fish. The huge majority of fish that are bought for aquariums are killed by owners within a short time anyway. They exist (and the hobby largely exists) soley for our aesthetic pleasure. Some people find painted fish aesthetically pleasing. I am more concerned for the customers who aren't told that this weakens the fish, and thus is something of a cheat w/ regards to their investment than I am that the fish are sick or dying...
> 
> I catch fish w/ metal hooks for fun...using other fish with metal hooks through their backs. I don't get worked up over a little tatooing.
> 
> Just me,
> Sven


Attitudes like this make me sick.


----------



## Zoe

Methinks, Tina, that he was just looking for some attention.


----------



## Gump

worst ever...

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b324/gump1529/owned.jpg


----------



## Puffer Pita

Zoe, I know, you're probably right. Doesn't change the fact that I despise people like that and they sicken me. There really are people that think that way unfortunately.

Gump, I disagree. Ever see a sweetheart parrot? The lasering is horrible, I agree, but with sweetheart parrots, they actually hack the tails off of the poor fish. There's a store in the Madison, Wisconsin area that sells them and I refuse to ever set foot in that store again because of it.
http://www.arofanatics.com/members/shawnchen89/crueltytoemax/

Sweetheart parrots, jellybean parrots, I love you parrots, etc. Sickening what humans do to other living creatures.


----------



## Zoe

Ugh that's not cool.

Aesthetics is one thing... but there are way better and nicer ways to have a gorgeous setup, no need to mutilate a fish to have a nice tank.

Thankfully most people have enough common sense... Is this trend on the decrease?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Unfortunately, I think they are actually becoming more readily available.


----------



## Clauzilla

Gump,

That is like the one the store had although they had like at least 15 of the I love you fish and then the other tanks had many of the lipsticks and rainbows and painted symbol fish, in all there must have been at least 50 or more of these painted fish and sadly I bet they will all sell fast,


----------



## furbycow

Boxermom said:


> Gump, I disagree. Ever see a sweetheart parrot? The lasering is horrible, I agree, but with sweetheart parrots, they actually hack the tails off of the poor fish. There's a store in the Madison, Wisconsin area that sells them and I refuse to ever set foot in that store again because of it.
> http://www.arofanatics.com/members/shawnchen89/crueltytoemax/
> 
> Sweetheart parrots, jellybean parrots, I love you parrots, etc. Sickening what humans do to other living creatures.



I don't see how anybody could find fish like that "aesthetically pleasing"... People don't usually put up pictures of people with arms or legs cut off (at least not most of the time) so how could somebody display a fish in that condition? :-( Luckily, my LFS doesn't sell any of those kinds of fish......


----------



## Puffer Pita

The problem is the average non-hobbiest doesn't know that they are mutilated fish. Even the ones that are obviously lasered with words on them, they know that's not natural but don't think any further about it to wonder just how it is they do it. And the people that do it claim it doesn't hurt the fish since the wound is instantly cauterized, so that's what the LFS/LPSes tell the customers and the customers believe anything they are told without further thought.

There are a number of hobbiests that have to know just by looking at them that jellybean parrots aren't natural, but they look "cool" so lets get one. No further thought or research. I'm appalled at the number of people who have been keeping fish for years and think there's nothing wrong with keeping jellyfish.


----------



## Archaea

Zoe said:


> Methinks, Tina, that he was just looking for some attention.


I think you maybe right, and he may have been looking for a rise...

But note - there is some truth to his statement - fish are animals. Animals are under Man's dominion. God gave man dominion over the animals and a fish has no soul, and a single fish has no importance in the grand scheme of things. Yes they can be fascinating pets, but they are not humans. 

I don't torture animals intentionally and think the lasering/tatooing/inking and fin removals of fish is not necessary or appropriate----- but at the same time. I enjoy fishing, and I'll put a hook through a minnows eye to catch my dinner without remorse. I've kept aquariums my whole life and enjoy watching them, and believe in conservation and preservation of nature ect......but I am a man and a fish is a fish. It's not something to lose sleep over.


----------



## Zoe

Well, Archaea, not everyone out there believes in the man vs animal thing - in my mind, man is an animal too 

But regardless of religious belief, I do not doubt that a fish would feel pain. So why is that 'not a big deal'? Regardless of whether it has a 'soul' or if it's a 'big deal', it is NOT okay to inflict pain on an animal just for looks.


----------



## Gump

if i see people looking at jelly beans or modded parrots ill tell them what they do to them and usally they look at me like im a zombie and no longer like the fish. ive diswayed around 10 people, so i try to help.


----------



## Zoe

Yup, you have to do just that, tell people. Things may get better before they get worse, but most people won't want to buy a fish once they know what has been involved in making it look that way.


----------



## SvenRhapsody

Hi,
Well, I really wasn't just posting to draw a rise. I actually tried to use anti-inflammatory language. I personally don't own any of the dyed or tatooed fish. Mostly because they are weak and secondly because I don't think most of them are very attractive. I take very good care of my own fish, have emotional attachments to them, and even have trouble moving one along when it doesn't work in my setup any longer. I'm just saying to infliction of a little pain/discomfort/death on a fish by a person isn't anything new nor any sort of moral black and white issue. I feel strongly that at least in the high 90% of all fish bought in LFS and large corp FS are dead within a year. We don't (at least most of us...) think that you should have to have a licsense to own fish. Most of us in the hobby do our best to bring new fishkeepers in to the hobby as well. Both of those beliefs are gaurunteed to result in vastly more fish pain/sickness/death than the tatooing of a few tens/hundreds of thousands of fish.

If that argument doesn't appeal to you then consider the wild caught fish that all of us purchase, and that many search for particularly due to a belief that the aquarium strains aren't as nice looking. If you think that fish collection is done by 30 something white guys in safari gear with air conditioned trucks and portable aerated tanks you are way off base. I'm no expert in every fishery by any means, but it's my understanding that in most places it's just done by locals using what means they have available. They get in their little boat, net out as many fish as possible, throw them in what buckets they happen to have. Then they take them to the guy with a truck at the end of the day. That guy then drives them somewhere to go in a big old storage tank until they're bagged and popped in a plane to fly a few thousand miles. How many millions of fish do you think die from beginning to end of this process? I assure you it's several. All of those fish have died soley for the aesthetic pleasure of those of us who keep aquarium fish. No other reason at all.
I agree that wanton destruction and infliction of pain wrong even when done only to fish. However, everyone of us who keep fish has either ignored or come to terms with the fact that our choices and actions directly result in death and pain for many many fish.

Sven


----------



## Zoe

SvenRhapsody said:


> I'm just saying to infliction of a little pain/discomfort/death on a fish by a person isn't anything new nor any sort of moral black and white issue.


It's not new, but it is wrong. War is not new either, neither are all sorts of horrible crimes. And yet, they are wrong, most people know this. Whether a fish isinsignificant or not in the grand scheme of things, it's not ok to inflict pain for aesthetic purposes.



> I feel strongly that at least in the high 90% of all fish bought in LFS and large corp FS are dead within a year.


You may feel that way, but please, do provide some actual facts to back that up... Personally, I find that a tad difficult to believe. How would it be worth the trip? At any rate, even if the mortality rate is high among wc fish, why is it still okay to mutilate them once they've arrived?



> Both of those beliefs are gaurunteed to result in vastly more fish pain/sickness/death than the tatooing of a few tens/hundreds of thousands of fish.


That's completely backwards. It's like saying that because there are so many people on Earth, so many starving refugees suffering from AIDS and other terrible things, that child abuse in america is ok and not a big deal. By all means, encourage captive breeding. Discourage purchasing wild fish. Encourage proper fishkeeping! The two have nothing to do with each other. It's like saying that the act of having children is worse that child abuse...

I would like to hear from someone with actual knowledge of wild fish netting and shipping? Is the death rate 90%?

Zoe


----------



## Guest

i personally put a hook through a humans eye to catch my fish.  ANYWHO, this is another one of the arguments that doesnt ever seem like it will end. i think it is wrong, when you look at the numbers like 80% of the dyed fish die before hitting the market...thats just sick.... think of the amount of wasted fish there...even if you dont care that they are being dyed or whatever...80% loss should not be marketable... if 80% of dogs would die after being lazered...they wouldnt be sold......sooo ya.


----------



## girth vader

this is why personal opinions should be looked at as just that, personal opinions. posting that a certain person makes you sick due to your opinion is a little over the top. agree or disagree is all that needs to be said.  I dont like lasered fish either, but I eat tuna. i know it's different, but I think we set different standards for fish treatment to suit our needs, whether its food, the need for wild caught fish, or plain ridiculousness ( tatoos).

JMHO


----------



## PetMax

well, im not for or against them. Its all about what the public wants. Its just like the Moorish Idol issue. As long as people continue to purchase them, they will be available. 

Its the same with: 
Painted Glass, the Clear glass fish with the neon dye. The life span of these guys are what? 3months??
Painted Skirts, Come in pink, blue, and purple, same thing
there are a couple other fish that are colored too, those just seem to pop up at the moment

I agree, people need to be made aware that these fish are "tattooed" or injected, but making a public spectacle about it? Its like the damn betta issue. You think putting them in jars is cruel? You should see the way we (the LFS or ANY fish store) recieves them. They come in a sealed bag, so small i couldnt fit 3 quarters in it and with a TINY amount of water. And they come straight from asia like that. So, its been what, a few days from asia to Dist. to fish store? Ill post up a pic next week of how they come. Plus, have you seen what happens to bettas when you put them in large tanks? They finage detiorates basically. They are not used to large open areas. THEY live in tiny puddles in rice patties, and often, go hours without any water. So, blame nature for that.

blah, anyway, like i said, i do not support nor argue against it, but public awareness is the answer if you want to stop it.


----------



## PetMax

girth vader said:


> this is why personal opinions should be looked at as just that, personal opinions. posting that a certain person makes you sick due to your opinion is a little over the top. agree or disagree is all that needs to be said. I dont like lasered fish either, but I eat tuna. i know it's different, but I think we set different standards for fish treatment to suit our needs, whether its food, the need for wild caught fish, or plain ridiculousness ( tatoos).
> 
> JMHO


:withstup:


----------



## Damon

Heh Nice post but a bit wrong about bettas.

They do not come from rice paddies. (Never figured out how that started)



















Not a rice paddy in site 

But the rest was correct. I betta lives in very murky, dirty, o2 deprived water for long periods of time.


----------



## PetMax

Damon said:


> Heh Nice post but a bit wrong about bettas.
> 
> They do not come from rice paddies. (Never figured out how that started)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a rice paddy in site
> 
> But the rest was correct. I betta lives in very murky, dirty, o2 deprived water for long periods of time.



im not sure where that came from either? Its what ive always heard. Thanks for the clearification.


----------



## Dr_House

Damon said:


> But the rest was correct. I betta lives in very murky, dirty, o2 deprived water for long periods of time.


This statement is not entirely correct either. An acquaintance of mine used to live in Malaysia and catch wild bettas. She caught them both in shallow lakes and in "puddles" in rice fields. In either case the water was crystal clear and a relatively large body of water. They certainly make the inhumane methods for keeping them here look...well...inhumane.

In regard to the topic of this thread, I agree that tattooed fish are an unfortunate byproduct of the hobby. People see fish as disposable pets and care little for their well-being. When a scenario such as that occurs, it becomes inevitable to encounter such practices. This attitude is so prevalent in the fish-keeping or fish-having hobby that it becomes an issue of supply and demand and the welfare of the fish is disregarded entirely.

I favor most non-PETA actions to remedy such situations, but the reality is that as long as there is demand, there will always be someone willing to supply. I don't believe an industry-wide end to such practices is possible, but if you can at least get the pet stores in your area to stop stocking such specimens you've definitely accomplished something.

EDIT: PITA changed to PETA since, as Zoe pointed out, there is no reason to hold a grudge against certain types of bread.


----------



## Zoe

> I favor most non-PITA actions to remedy such situations,


What do the heck do you have against pita bread?!


----------



## Dr_House

:lol: Darn fingers!


----------



## MDsaints

i would love to kill the people who do that... thier jerks


----------



## PetMax

Dr_House said:


> I favor most non-PETA actions to remedy such situations, but the reality is that as long as there is demand, there will always be someone willing to supply. I don't believe an industry-wide end to such practices is possible, but if you can at least get the pet stores in your area to stop stocking such specimens you've definitely accomplished something.


:withstup:


----------



## dmarcus

this forum is about sharing information and opinions and everyone is certainly entitled to theirs, whether you agree with it or not sven raised some good points and i dont think you should just disregard them just because you dont agree. Its worth it to look at the sometimes unpleasent side of our hobby, we are aquarists and enthusiastic about what we do. However there are plenty of people out there who own fish for no reason other than to see the pretty colors and have a moving display in their home or place of business. I personally think it is cruel and terrible what s being done to the parrot fish and other dying of fish in general. But you gotta realise also that not everyone who participates in the fish hobby is as involved and dedicated as the participants of this forum. Im not trying to offend anybody, just playing devils advocate.


----------



## GumboJones

> they're just fish


I know this has been covered plenty already in this thead...but if you really weren't trying to cause a rise..maybe you should look a the name of the forum your posting on.


----------



## Dr_House

PetMax - You got the wrong smiley there. For some reason they added the word "with" to the sign and have the arrow pointing up instead of left. I'll see if they can get a smiley holding the right sign for you.


----------



## PetMax

Dr_House said:


> PetMax - You got the wrong smiley there. For some reason they added the word "with" to the sign and have the arrow pointing up instead of left. I'll see if they can get a smiley holding the right sign for you.


excuse me? im dont think that was really necessary, now was it?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Neither was calling him stupid, IMO.


----------



## PetMax

Boxermom said:


> Neither was calling him stupid, IMO.


wtf are you serious? Its a damn smiliey. I didnt say he was stupid. You guys must not visit any other forums. its a smiliey saying im with this person. Sheeeesh. You guys should climb out from under the rock sometime. DO you think that there would be a smiliey on this forum to call someone else names? Its a figure of speech.


----------



## Puffer Pita

So it wasn't insulting for you to use a sign calling him stupid, but it is insulting for him to suggest a sign calling you stupid? Can't have it both ways, either its insulting or its not.


----------



## PetMax

Boxermom said:


> So it wasn't insulting for you to use a sign calling him stupid, but it is insulting for him to suggest a sign calling you stupid? Can't have it both ways, either its insulting or its not.



well, think for a sec. If im sayign im with him, wouldnt i be calling myself stupid.

Anyway, its not what i meant, and i apologize for it being misconstrude. Aparrently im the only one to ever use this smilie and then get flamed on only this site out of the zillion i post on. My bad


----------



## PetMax

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/110871-post27.html

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...llon-glass-aquarium.html?highlight=:withstup:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/gen...african-dwarf-frogs.html?highlight=:withstup:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/wat...acromedia-fireworks.html?highlight=:withstup:

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/reef/10356-star-fish-id-if-possible.html?highlight=:withstup:

must i go on?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Post all the links you want, they are irrelevant. What I'm not understanding is why it wasn't an insult when you used it, but when he suggested finding one of the same type only with the arrow pointing at you, you found THAT to be insulting. Again, can't have it both ways. Either its insulting or its not. If he shouldn't have been offended by you using it, you shouldn't have been offended by him using it.


----------



## PetMax

Boxermom said:


> Post all the links you want, they are irrelevant. What I'm not understanding is why it wasn't an insult when you used it, but when he suggested finding one of the same type only with the arrow pointing at you, you found THAT to be insulting. Again, can't have it both ways. Either its insulting or its not. If he shouldn't have been offended by you using it, you shouldn't have been offended by him using it.



we are still haveing this conversation why again?


----------



## Puffer Pita

Because you still haven't answered the question.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid

ok i know alot of yall are probaly going to hate me for thi9s but here i go theres nothing we can do to stop what ppl are doing to the fish the only way we can try to stop it is by trying to convince ppl not to buy them so if u dont like what i am saying that dont read this its starting to get sickning about hearing about them. you can hate me for this or agree with me i really dont care what u may think now about me and my opinion.


----------



## Zoe

> ok i know alot of yall are probaly going to hate me for thi9s but here i go theres nothing we can do to stop what ppl are doing to the fish the only way we can try to stop it is by trying to convince ppl not to buy them


Yes... that's the point... There are always going to be people will no qualms willing to mutilate a fish if they will make money off it. The way to stop them is to make it unprofitable.

And, PetMax, I'm with Tina on this one, too. Yes, it's a smiley, but it's meant to be used as a joke. If someone turns it around on you, you can't take offense to it


----------



## PetMax

Zoe said:


> Yes... that's the point... There are always going to be people will no qualms willing to mutilate a fish if they will make money off it. The way to stop them is to make it unprofitable.
> 
> And, PetMax, I'm with Tina on this one, too. Yes, it's a smiley, but it's meant to be used as a joke. If someone turns it around on you, you can't take offense to it


True/

well, i have some bad news to pass on. Today on my new fish list i noticed the few newest tattooed fish. These may already be available in the big areas, but im in a rural area and usually the last to hear/find out.
Silver mollies and Balloon Body mollies are now being tattooed. And also Gouramis. 

So, cichlids are no longer being singled out. The problem is apparently starting to get WAY out of hand. Just thought id let you guys/gals know if you didnt already.


----------



## aaa

on the painted fish issue, i don't really like it mainly because it is ugly and harm the fish. but on the other hand, some people's opinion is a little on extreme side here, but they actually got a point. how come some fish get to treat differently then others? why some get their own tank while other only label as bait or feeder fish? how come some fish get to keep alive in fish tank for many years while some go in our stomach? how come some fish have ink injected to them and they are dying while there is a larger number of fish getting eat everyday? it is not that i don't care about those fish getting dye, but that was something that we should think about seriously. i don't mean this to any personal attack or anything like that, but i think we should think about the question why we care about the fish getting tattoo and dying while we are eating tuna or salmon. if you don't eat meat, then think about why you care about the dying fish while you kill a plant for food. not intend to heat the topic up, but this is something to think about.


----------



## locojay

IMO tattooing/painting fish is mean, so is putting a gold fish in a 1 gallon bowl but people do it anyway and will keep on doing it. I've never been to a lfs that had tattooed fish, but if I did see this, I would say something to anyone that was thinking about buying them the same way I try to tell a guy buying a 1g bowl and a couple goldfish that it's just not right.

Unfortunately it seems to me that those of us that care are the minority on this issue. If I tell someone they shouldn't put that fish in that bowl because it's mean to the fish, most of the time they look at me like I'm stupid. If I tell them they're wasting their money because the fish is going to die in that bowl, some of them almost listen.

I've had a few coworkers catch me looking at fish online in the office and some of them will share how they have fish or have had in the past. Not one of them has had any idea what ammonia and bacteria have to do with keeping a fish tank. I admit I once exercised the same ignorance. I too took home my first goldie and put him in a bowl because some guy at walmart told me it would be ok. It was only after the fish wasn't doing so well that I started to investigate and almost 2 years later I'm still learning.

But a lot of people really don't care; they just keep buying fish and letting them die. In fact, I know one person who keeps a 2g tank for her son that has been going thru fish on a monthly basis for well over a year. She puts in whatever looks good and when it dies they get the "privilege" of getting something new. The last one was a bala shark, just died last week. She told me about it after she bought it and admitted that the lfs advised against it and I told her the lfs was right, that fish was going to die; it didn't have any business in a 2g tank. We've had many discussions on this issue, none of them have made a bit of difference. Truth be told, I think she gets a kick out of the fact that it bugs me so I stopped wasting my time.

Sadly the people that modify, sell and buy these fish will continue just like this lady will buy another fish in next week or so and within a month it will be dead.

Forgive my ranting. This is just an issue that has bugged me for a while now. What better place to vent about than here?


----------



## aaa

it's ok to make mistake, no one is perfect. the important thing is what we learn out of it. but there is some idoit doesn't learn anything at all. i know someone that all of his fish died due to lack of water change(he throught filter would automatically clean the water) and he ran out buy the same fish and put in the same water. of course the next morning he woke up to a tank of dead fish.


----------



## PetMax

locojay said:


> But a lot of people really don't care; they just keep buying fish and letting them die. In fact, I know one person who keeps a 2g tank for her son that has been going thru fish on a monthly basis for well over a year. She puts in whatever looks good and when it dies they get the "privilege" of getting something new. The last one was a bala shark, just died last week. *She told me about it after she bought it and admitted that the lfs advised against it and I told her the lfs was right, that fish was going to die;* it didn't have any business in a 2g tank. We've had many discussions on this issue, none of them have made a bit of difference. Truth be told, I think she gets a kick out of the fact that it bugs me so I stopped wasting my time.


you are exactly right and i deal with this on a daying basis.


----------



## Dr_House

PetMax - We'll chalk the "i'm with stupid" thing up to a misunderstanding. I still fail to see how calling someone stupid while agreeing with them is not an insult. If you and I had more of a rapport, it wouldn't be an issue as this is how many people routinely talk to their friends. I think it is worth noting that for the short time the "I'm with Stupid" t-shirts were popular, the people wearing them were typically seen walking alone, which begged an entirely different set of questions. :lol: At any rate, perhaps it is something to think about in the future.

Back to the issue at hand...
I've never seen balloon mollies tattooed. Have we not done enough to that poor fish? Perhaps next they can set their sights on fancy (nice euphemism for "disfigured") goldfish. What nearly caused me to throttle a store owner was a tattooed Giant Gourami. These fish are very hard to come by, which is good considering their size. I fail to see how someone could destroy the majesty of such an impressive fish with a tattoo. Granted, it is unlikely to make it to any notable size, but if it were to do so, what a waste it would be.


----------



## Osiris

As long as we stay on topic I'll leave this open. And i'll hand out spankings, don't think I won't! Ask my bum.  

As for my input on this. I am a big fish enthusist(sp?) but I see this sort of thing i've only seen them dyed or painted but never tattooed around here, it's disgusting but i do not go off on the store keeper or employee's i keep cool about it because regardless if it sells their going to keep selling it, the world revolves around money anyway it can be made. We all know how bad cutting down tree's is as they are part of our lives but yet we still do it.


----------



## Ice

I have to say one thing - my bro-in-law bought 2 GloLight fishes for his 7 year old daughter that were in fluorescent colors at a local pet store for $9.99 each !! He told me that they were injected with some dye from jellyfish or something like that. I didn't have the heart to tell him not to buy them because of 2 things : his daughter was there and he was talking to the store owner. I could have said something to save his money because they probably won't last very long. Oh well - it's his daughter and his money. Let him throw it away on some genetically-induced fish that will die sooner than later anyways.


----------



## Dr_House

Please don't spank me, Osiris. My buns are delicate and cannot handle a walloping like that. :lol:

I agree going off on an employee is no better than yelling at the fish for being tattooed. They typically have little to no say in what is sold at the store. 

As far as going off on the owner, provided that you maintain a civil tone, I have seen this done quite effectively. The trick to getting what you want is making it easier to give you what you want than not to without being difficult enough to disregard altogether. A store making hundreds of dollars a month on tattooed fish alone is not likely. So if you are a "pain in the neck" to the owner and are bringing it to the attention of customers how inhumane a practice tattooing or dying is without becoming irate, you stand a reasonable chance of getting what you want.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Ice said:


> I have to say one thing - my bro-in-law bought 2 GloLight fishes for his 7 year old daughter that were in fluorescent colors at a local pet store for $9.99 each !! He told me that they were injected with some dye from jellyfish or something like that. I didn't have the heart to tell him not to buy them because of 2 things : his daughter was there and he was talking to the store owner. I could have said something to save his money because they probably won't last very long. Oh well - it's his daughter and his money. Let him throw it away on some genetically-induced fish that will die sooner than later anyways.


Glo-lights aren't injected with anything. They are regular danios whose dna has been spliced with dna from jellyfish. Well, the originals were, and it was done for a valid scientific reason, not for cosmetic reasons. They breed true so they aren't genetically manipulated anymore, there are no health issues and they live the same lifespan as regular danios.


----------



## Guest

I would bet more wild caught cardinal and rummynose tetras die in a day than all the painted/dyed/tattooed fish do in a year.


----------



## Guest

Boxermom said:


> Glo-lights aren't injected with anything. They are regular danios whose dna has been spliced with dna from jellyfish. Well, the originals were, and it was done for a valid scientific reason, not for cosmetic reasons. They breed true so they aren't genetically manipulated anymore, there are no health issues and they live the same lifespan as regular danios.


Glow Lights are tetras (Hemigrammus erythrozonus). They call the DNA spliced fish Glow Fish. They are actaully Zebra danios (Danio rerio).


----------



## Puffer Pita

lotsoffish said:


> Glow Lights are tetras (Hemigrammus erythrozonus). They call the DNA spliced fish Glow Fish. They are actaully Zebra danios (Danio rerio).


Depends on what the LFS names them. Yes, there are glowlight tetras which are normal fish, not dyed or altered in any way. I've also seen the glo-fish sold as glow-light danios though.


----------



## Guest

Actually I have seen Danio choprae sold as Glowlight Danio's, now for the last quiz question, what are Glowlight Rasboras? :roll:


----------



## Puffer Pita

Probably _Rasbora pauciperforata _would be my guess.


----------



## Ice

I'm sorry. I didn't clarify better about the glowlights I was talking about. I know what the actual glowlights look like but these glowlights' bodies were totally in fluorescent colors. They did kinda look like regular glowlights or dainios injected with some dye from jellyfish or something.


----------



## Puffer Pita

Yup, those are the glo-fish danios. Not injected, spliced genes. See my response above.


----------



## Ice

Well I was close ! LOL !


----------



## Jojo

Phew took a long time to read all of this lol. Now back to the topic, there really is nothing we can do but tell people what they do to the poor fish, I definately agree it is CRUEL, I think of it as being forced to get a tatoo on my ankle(one of the most painful places) And plus you get a sense of accomplishment when you talk somebody out of buying them .

PSyed fish don't always die in less then a year, when I was younger I had painted glass fish(I didn't know then)And they lived for about 16 months, before we took them back.


----------

